# northampton



## Rollem (Aug 16, 2006)

tell me what you know

go on


----------



## Belushi (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been there a few times but cant remember anything about it, which is about all you need to know.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 16, 2006)

Some of the countryside in Northamptonshire is lovely though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

loud1 lives there, and so does mentalchik and TLP did, maybe he still does.

they brew beer there.

and make shoes? 

i know many facts about northampton 


why do you want to know Rollem, are you planning a take over?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh and the River Nene (*not*pronounced Nen ) flows thorugh it on its way to Peterborough.


----------



## passenger (Aug 16, 2006)

i sounds like southampton


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

passenger said:
			
		

> i sounds like southampton


but southampton is much better obviously


----------



## Rollem (Aug 16, 2006)

<waits for loud>


----------



## Belushi (Aug 16, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> but southampton is much better obviously



They're both far superior to Wolverhampton.


----------



## passenger (Aug 16, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> but southampton is much better obviously




thats where my leauge of gentleman vidoes ended up


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

oh, northampton is the crime capital of the world and everyone carries a shooter  

even peterhead is better than wolverhampton.

probably.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

passenger said:
			
		

> thats where my leauge of gentleman vidoes ended up




everytime I see you post I think, I must pm you 

I think they're still at home somewhere, send me a pm with your address!

gawd, I'm crap


----------



## passenger (Aug 16, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> everytime I see you post I think, I must pm you
> 
> I think they're still at home somewhere, send me a pm with your address!
> 
> gawd, I'm crap




i will  so you can forget again


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

anyway... northampton?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 16, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> anyway... northampton?



Still cant remember a single thing about the place, I used to visit there quite often in my teens as well.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 16, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Still cant remember a single thing about the place, I used to visit there quite often in my teens as well.


so can i deduct from that there is nothing for teenagers to do in northampton?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 16, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> so can i deduct from that there is nothing for teenagers to do in northampton?



I couldnt tell you, I seem to have some mental block about the place


----------



## mk12 (Aug 16, 2006)

i went to uni there (and i live 20mins away). very nice. good for shopping - proper old fashioned high street unlike milton keynes. Decent football stadium on the outskirts with cinema/restaurants/bowling around it.

re: teenagers. until recently there was "roadmender" club which has had many bands over the years.


----------



## jayeola (Aug 16, 2006)

there's an airfield about 15 miles from n'ton. Took my first flying lessons there. Women friendly. Nice and quite. Biit too quiet for a Londoner. Very pretty countryside but it **stinks**

the river is pronounced "neeen" if you are a Londoner - do that to piss the local off.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 16, 2006)

Apparently Northampton is 'average town' for the UK, in terms of racial make-up, class, wealth, etc. 

There is a very cool band from Northampton called Invocal. According to them, the only thing to do in Northampton is to have sex. 

A delicate romance is
Filling the air
Somewhere between Bridge Street and The Moon On The Square
A sophisticated gentlemen
Strokes the lady's hair
And whispers sweet nothings
Such as:

"Darling. No really. I mean it. I really really love you. I love you. I love you.
I really really mean it. No really. I mean it. I really really love you. I love you. I love you"​.

Sex!


----------



## mk12 (Aug 16, 2006)

jayeola said:
			
		

> there's an airfield about 15 miles from n'ton. Took my first flying lessons there. Women friendly. Nice and quite. Biit too quiet for a Londoner. Very pretty countryside but it **stinks**
> 
> the river is pronounced "neeen" if you are a Londoner - do that to piss the local off.



cranfield?


----------



## janeb (Aug 16, 2006)

Alan Moore lives there (I have a feeling he'd be my friend if I ever met him  ) and there's a Charles Rennie Mackintosh house there that you can go to look round if you book in advance


----------



## moose (Aug 16, 2006)

They used to make Doc Martens there.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 17, 2006)

I lived near Northampton until I was 11.

Don't remember that much about the place, except for the Grovesnor Centre, which is one of the ugliest buildings I've ever seen.


----------



## Reg in slippers (Aug 17, 2006)

the bus station is a very depressing structure indeed


----------



## Balbi (Aug 17, 2006)

Fackin norfampton innit, as a certain posters tagline states.

I'm here, our football team is dire -- the town is a lumpah paradise and the rest of it is rubbish.

I'm only here because I'm going back down south in a month.


----------

